# When are available blocks posted ?



## Mark Diaz (Nov 28, 2017)

I drive for Flex in Las Vegas and have not been able to see any blocks become available in the morning like they used to. I used to consistently get blocks every morning when they would be posted, at 530, 630, 730, 830 etc. but now I have no idea when they are making blocks available. Does anyone know?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

You're not going to get anyone to directly give you that info here anymore. It takes time to figure it out and is part of keeping up with changes. The only way to figure it out is to put a whole day aside that you can keep your phone on and app running to see when blocks start dropping. 

I'll at least give you a hint.......it's been discussed here and amazon sent emails to most drivers about it. MOST locations blocks have moved to later start times and drop times.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

When ever they decide to send them out. They had had a lot of late trucks lately. Most days it is still around 6:30.


----------



## Mark Diaz (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it.


----------

